# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Worlds Tallest Building - Again

## METRIX

This will be interesting, check out the video as well  https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...D4qsWnjsNU#t=4 
Saudi Arabia will begin work on a new skyscraper in the city  of Jeddah. When completed, the Kingdom Tower will be the worlds tallest  building by far at 3,280 feet (1 kilometer) 
The  Burj Khalifa is the current record-holder at 2,716 feet (827m), Kingdom Tower will have 200 floors and will require 5.7 million cubic  feet of concrete and 80,000 tons of steel for construction. Because of  it s size, it foundation will have to be sunk a full 200 feet  underground. The price tag for all this: $1.23 billion. 
The consultants for the building, Advanced Construction Technology  Services, had a couple of issues to figure out for the massive building.  First, its going to be near the coast, so theyve had to test out  different concretes to find one thats unaffected by the saltwater. 
Also, with a building of that size, you have to worry about strong  winds. Heres Gordon Gill of Adrian Smith + Gorgon Gill Architecture,  the architecture firm who designed the building, explaining how they  dealt with that:  
Because [the building] changes shape every few floors,  the wind loads go round the building and wont be as extreme as on a  really solid block. The Kingdom Tower might just be the tip of the iceberg. Sang Dae Kim, the director of the Council on Tall Buildings, thinks we might be able to build even higher: 
At this point in time we can build a tower that is one  kilometer, maybe two kilometers. Any higher than that and we will have  to do a lot of homework,

----------


## DuckCommander

Another mines bigger than yours thing that happens in that part of the world. The top 250m is likely just a spire, much like the top 150 or so meters of the burj, so its just an architectural and size compensating device. 
I suspect they will retain naming rights for the tower unlike what happened in Dubai. The Burj was proudly named the Burj Dubai throughout concept and 90% construction. Then the GFC happened and Dubai was on the verge of bankruptcy (with debts similar to QLD) when Sheik Khalifa from rival emirate Abu Dhabi came to the rescue with $10 billion bucks. One known catch was that the pride and joy of Dubai was to be named after who else but His Highness Sheik Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan. BOOM!

----------

